# Do you really need an airstone?



## Toshogu

So long as you're running a planted tank, you got a bio wheel, and a powerhead with the nice air shooting abillity, do you really need an airpump + airstone?

When I was a kid undergravel filters, airpumps, and airstones were king, well actualy they were the only game in town. Course then again i didn't even know underwater plants existed. But now a days with all the technology we got available, do we still need airstones, and airpumps?


----------



## fish36

If your filter pushes air in the water than i don't think you do.


----------



## lohachata

toshogu... at 28; you are still a kid.HOB filters have been around since the 50's... or even earlier.. early ones were air powered... canisters have been around for awhile too..
plants give off oxygen while the lights are on... but not when they are off... if you current filtration creates good surface movement; then i don't think you would have to have an airstone..


----------



## Toshogu

lol, when I was a kid I couldn't afford nor did I even know of these expensive things called Canister Filters, and Sump systems. Back when I was a kid in the late 80's I thought undergravel was the cutting edge =)

I have been seriously eyeballing the Ehiem ProII series of canister filters. But then then I'm thinking for the price of a rated 50gal, I could prolly get a marineland version that's just as good but rated for something like 150gal at same price if not cheaper.


----------



## emc7

Marineland canister filters work and are cheap, but they do not stay quiet. Fine for garage, but not necessarily the bedroom.


----------



## lohachata

the only canister that i am using right now is a fluval FX5 that pumps 935 GPH.. it is on a 125 gallon tank... while moving i lost the strainer for the intake; plus a couple of other parts.. i made an intake tube from PVC pipe.. i also made a large spray bar to reduce the output pressure... i only have angels and plecos in the tank.. it is only slightly noisy ; but it does a good job... i also have an eheim 2217 canister with a similar parts problem.. i also need a new impeller for it..i will also be revamping this one with pvc....i will probably put it on my 90 gal, even though it isn't enough; but i will have other filtration in it as well..but i am also thinking putting it on my 46 gallon bowfront..it is very quiet..
although very quiet and of high quality; the eheim canisters don't pump much volume.... therefore i would either use it on a smaller tank or add another filter


----------



## llamas

I prefer fluval greatly over eheim mainly because of price. Fluval filters are excellent and cost much less. They may not work as well, but they are very close. Plus they are very quiet. I have a 305 on my 55 gallon tank and it is clear as can be, even with that darn pleco that keeps pooping all over the place.


----------



## ron v

A little bit of oxygen is transfered from the air bubbles to the water but most of the benefit from the bubbles is the circulation of water. The major oxygen transfer occurs at the surface of the water. Anything that causes that circulation is good. Bubbles or a power filter. So Tos, to answer your question... no. With your powerhead creating circulation, you don't need an air stone.


----------

